# What is going on?



## Southernbella. (Aug 24, 2007)

Randy and Paula White announce divorce:

http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/myfox/...n=2&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=3.2.1


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 24, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> Randy and Paula White announce divorce:
> 
> http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/myfox/...n=2&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=3.2.1


 
You have got to be kidding me?

I think I've had enough news this week.  I'm glad I'm going on vacation.


----------



## alexstin (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## dlewis (Aug 24, 2007)

Just sad.  I wonder how long they've been on bad terms.

I wonder about these maga ministry marriages because they don't seem as if they would have enough time for one another.


----------



## hair_wit_favor (Aug 24, 2007)

SHUT YA MOUTH ,RET NOW! (not literally, of course) ...but man, this is saddening to me...


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 24, 2007)

I know. I'm no fan of the Whites by any means, but seeing their marriage break up makes me sad, mostly for the people in their congregation.


----------



## victorious (Aug 24, 2007)

I just found more info:
http://www.sptimes.com/2007/08/24/Hillsborough/Megachurch_founding_p.shtml

I was comparing Juanita's ministry to Paula's and Joyce's just last night with someone.


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 24, 2007)

dlewis said:


> Just sad. I wonder how long they've been on bad terms.
> 
> I wonder about these maga ministry marriages because they don't seem as if they would have enough time for one another.


 
I think that was a factor. This article says they had been living separately...

http://www2.tbo.com/content/2007/aug/23/church-change/?news-breaking



> [
> The Whites, who've been married nearly 18 years, said in interviews that the split is amicable and comes after visits to counselors over several years.
> 
> They blame two lives going in different directions.
> ...


----------



## Enchantmt (Aug 24, 2007)

For some reason I'm not suprised about Paula. Now if Joyce Meyers, Fred Price or Jesse Duplantis divorce, I will proabably faint.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 24, 2007)

Enchantmt said:


> For some reason I'm not suprised about Paula. Now if Joyce Meyers, Fred Price or Jesse Duplantis divorce, I will proabably faint.


 
I was thinking that too about Fred and Betty.  The end of the world would definitely be coming if that were to happen...


----------



## victorious (Aug 24, 2007)

Enchantmt said:


> For some reason I'm not suprised about Paula. Now if Joyce Meyers, *Fred Price* or Jesse Duplantis divorce, I will proabably faint.



He would shock me too.


----------



## dlewis (Aug 24, 2007)

Enchantmt said:


> For some reason I'm not suprised about Paula. Now if Joyce Meyers, Fred Price or Jesse Duplantis divorce, I will proabably faint.



esp. Fred Price.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 24, 2007)

Enchantmt said:


> For some reason I'm not suprised about Paula. Now if Joyce Meyers, Fred Price or *Jesse Duplantis divorce*, I will proabably faint.


 
You and me both.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 24, 2007)

*Bre~Bre* said:


> I was thinking that too about Fred and Betty. The end of the world would definitely be coming if that were to happen...


 
The end is near, my dear...it is as close as our very breath.


----------



## alexstin (Aug 24, 2007)

Enchantmt said:


> For some reason I'm not suprised about Paula. *Now if Joyce Meyers, Fred Price or Jesse Duplantis divorce, I will proabably faint*.



May I ask why? No one really knows what goes on in a marriage, even close family may not have a clue what happens behind closed doors.


----------



## Enchantmt (Aug 24, 2007)

alexstin said:


> May I ask why? No one really knows what goes on in a marriage, even close family may not have a clue what happens behind closed doors.



It's true you never know, but I never got the feeling of "partnership" between paula, juanita and their husbands. Its one thing to preach "head of household", its another thing to live it. Joyce, even with her strong personality, still honors her husband, and you can tell, or at least I get the impression, that it's not just lip service. You can see the honor and respect that these couples have for each other. I have never gotten that impression from Paula, Juanita and their spouses.


----------



## alexstin (Aug 24, 2007)

Enchantmt said:


> It's true you never know, but I never got the feeling of "partnership" between paula, juanita and their husbands. Its one thing to preach "head of household", its another thing to live it. Joyce, even with her strong personality, still honors her husband, and you can tell, or at least I get the impression, that it's not just lip service. You can see the honor and respect that these couples have for each other. I have never gotten that impression from Paula, Juanita and their spouses.



Gotcha.


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 24, 2007)

Enchantmt said:


> It's true you never know, but I never got the feeling of "partnership" between paula, juanita and their husbands. Its one thing to preach "head of household", its another thing to live it. Joyce, even with her strong personality, still honors her husband, and you can tell, or at least I get the impression, that it's not just lip service. You can see the honor and respect that these couples have for each other. I have never gotten that impression from Paula, Juanita and their spouses.


 
I see what you mean.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> The end is near, my dear...it is as close as our very breath.



Yes it is.  We are def under attack because satan knows his time is getting short and he is taking out whoever he can. Q


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 24, 2007)

Look at the 'trend'.   Powerful women...less powerful men.  

Paula has ALWAYS *over*talked Randy in Ministry.  She's a fire bomb and he's a spark in public.  She has more national acclaim.  It's harder for men in Ministry to endure this for they take it as shame and a decline in their masculinity....

It's there in plain view...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> The end is near, my dear...it is as close as our very breath.


Not yet, sweet angel...the 'end' is not yet.   There's still more phophesy to be fulfilled, much more.  And then the 'end' of the beginning when Jesus returns.

He's coming back for a Church without spot or wrinkle.  We're not there yet.  We still have a long, long way to go.  

:blowkiss:


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 24, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Look at the 'trend'. Powerful women...less powerful men.
> 
> Paula has ALWAYS *over*talked Randy in Ministry. She's a fire bomb and he's a spark in public. She has more national acclaim. It's harder for men in Ministry to endure this for they take it as shame and a decline in their masculinity....
> 
> It's there in plain view...


 
And it's not a black man thing, even though honestly, I've been tempted to see it that way. Men are all the same, regardless of race. This is a prime example.


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 24, 2007)

(shaking head in disbelief) My heart is in my throat AGAIN! Can I share my various dimensions of emotion right now, if y'all don't mind? 

I've been in church my whole life and have worked in church ministry and been in the "inner" circle so on that level, I grieve for the BODY right now and that is where I feel the Lord is directing the bulk of my prayers.

On the level concerning couples and marriage, I hurt for this couple breaking up and how the sacred place of marriage has been corrupted across the planet, not just Christians....

On the level of high-profile ministers and ministries and to get a reality check to not deify (is that the right word?) them because they are human, falliable, and I might even say there's a reduced level of trust and integrity. I know that it is best to look at things on a case-by-case basis but overall, this is prompting me rely on the Lord even more concerning the role of the church in my relationship with Him.... I think that's a good outcome.

Now how about this: I have some background in PR and er ah...gotta wonder about the TIMING of this announcement in light of the other major situation that occurred this week.... Hmmmm....


----------



## klb120475 (Aug 24, 2007)

Enchantmt said:


> For some reason I'm not suprised about Paula. Now if *Joyce Meyers, Fred Price or Jesse Duplantis* divorce, I will proabably faint.


 

Same here.......


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 24, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> *Not yet, sweet angel...the 'end' is not yet.*  There's still more phophesy to be fulfilled, much more. And then the 'end' of the beginning when Jesus returns.
> 
> He's coming back for a Church without spot or wrinkle. We're not there yet. We still have a long, long way to go.
> 
> :blowkiss:


 
Shimmie, I thank you for saying that because um...er...ah.... there are a couple of things that I am expecting to manifest/receive/achieve/accomplish on this side of heaven....

And at least two of them honorable and undefiled....


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 24, 2007)

Enchantmt said:


> It's true you never know, but I never got the feeling of "partnership" between paula, juanita and their husbands. *Its one thing to preach "head of household", its another thing to live it.* Joyce, even with her strong personality, still honors her husband, and you can tell, or at least I get the impression, that it's not just lip service. You can see the honor and respect that these couples have for each other. I have never gotten that impression from Paula, Juanita and their spouses.


 
Yep.  Can someone teach me that.   Although I gotta say...I'm doing much better...


----------



## dlewis (Aug 24, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Shimmie, I thank you for saying that because um...er...ah.... there are a couple of things that I am expecting to manifest/receive/achieve/accomplish on this side of heaven....
> 
> *And at least two of them honorable and undefiled*....



And I pray you receive those things.  Someone who has waited and tried to do things the right way.


----------



## klb120475 (Aug 24, 2007)

dlewis said:


> And I pray you receive those things. Someone who has waited and tried to do things the right way.


 

Like "Boo"?......


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 24, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Not yet, sweet angel...the 'end' is not yet.  There's still more phophesy to be fulfilled, much more. And then the 'end' of the beginning when Jesus returns.
> 
> He's coming back for a Church without spot or wrinkle. We're not there yet. We still have a long, long way to go.
> 
> :blowkiss:


 
Yes, Shimmie...but we don't know when that day will be, even with all the things we know need to come to pass.  We must watch and pray for He will come as a thief in the night.  It could be at any time.

I still say, its sooner than we think.  I just want to be ready when He comes.

Blessings to you too...my sister!


----------



## dlewis (Aug 24, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> Like "Boo"?......



Yes, like boo.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 24, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Shimmie, I thank you for saying that because um...er...ah.... there are a couple of things that I am expecting to manifest/receive/achieve/accomplish on this side of heaven....
> 
> And at least two of them honorable and undefiled....


  Ummmm, you're not by yo'sef.  

But scriptually, we are not 'ready' for God's return.  It will happen but not anytime soon.   God's 'Bride' ... His Church is not ready.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 24, 2007)

dlewis said:


> Yes, like boo.


And my 'boo' too...


----------



## dlewis (Aug 24, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> And my 'boo' too...



yep, and your boo too.


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 24, 2007)

dlewis said:


> And I pray you receive those things. Someone who has waited and tried to do things the right way.


 
Thank you....


----------



## alexstin (Aug 24, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Ummmm, you're not by yo'sef.
> 
> *But scriptually, we are not 'ready' for God's return.  It will happen but not anytime soon.   God's 'Bride' ... His Church is not ready*.



I agree.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 24, 2007)

dlewis said:


> yep, and your boo too.


Thank you pretty lady...  

I'm just about 'booed' out....


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes, Shimmie...but we don't know when that day will be, even with all the things we know need to come to pass. We must watch and pray for He will come as a thief in the night. It could be at any time.
> 
> I still say, its sooner than we think. *I just want to be ready when He comes.*
> 
> Blessings to you too...my sister!


Amen, Precious Wavy.    You're so right.   I too want to be 'ready.'  Nothing like being prepared ahead of time.  

A Bride never waits until the end to be ready. I'm ironing out my wrinkles now for both of my weddings; here on earth and the one in Heaven.  I have a lot of 'smoothing out' to do, spirit, soul and body.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 24, 2007)

duplicate post...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 24, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> And it's not a black man thing, even though honestly, I've been tempted to see it that way. Men are all the same, regardless of race. This is a prime example.


Lauren, you're not alone.  I was 'there' myself for years.  We're been 'brainwashed' by the media that whites all have it right. 

How many positive Black images do we see in the media (TV, Movies, Popular Music, Business Executives, Ministries, etc.).  It's always been the white presentation before us as the more positive images.  

Even when a white profile has a scandal, it's still overshadowed by whites who are positive in comparison to Blacks having more positive public images. 

However, in real life, we know it's not true.  whites do not hold the banner on perfection in any arena or area of life.  And they never will.  

Blacks are far more positive than we've been fairly presented.  And the day is coming when we will see this presented more openly.  You, Dlewis, Nice & Wavy, Queeny20, MrsMeredith, and *many others* in this forum are prime examples of the beauty of a Black family.    My heart and prayers stay with you for God's continued love and protection.

For you and your precious, beautiful Black family  

I wish you nothing but the very best that God and life has to offer and then some.


----------



## dreamer26 (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes, Shimmie...but we don't know when that day will be, even with all the things we know need to come to pass. We must watch and pray for He will come as a thief in the night. It could be at any time.
> 
> I still say, its sooner than we think. I just want to be ready when He comes.
> 
> Blessings to you too...my sister!


 
I agree totally Nice and Wavy, CHild of God do not sit back and think the signs are not here and therefore the Church is not ready and God is not coming yet.  Thief means you won't know and the bible says that No man knoweth the day or the hour when the Lord shall return. With all the preaching and teaching and word that's out, he could come back tonight, even if he doesn't come back for the world  he could be coming back for you or me.

It pays for us to be ready.  I don't know what is going on but I do know something is stirring in the atmostphere.  I believe God is getting things in order and is getting ready to set the ledger straight.  

See there are to many people hiding in mega churches and not really saved, There are to many in high profile getting rich but not rich in love, and rich in anointing and not rich in the things of God.   See we see the outward, but God sees the heart.

God is tired and he's cleaning house.   I said before, if we are to be the church in this final hour with power he has to retore us.  The church has lost her voice, her power and her authority and if we are to cry loud and spare not God has to restore us back unto himself.

In the last three months we have Jamal Bryant, Juanita Bynum and now Paula White.   TIME IS OUT, SCHOOL IS OVER AND THE FAT LADY IS SINGING.

It is praying time like never before.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 24, 2007)

dreamer26 said:


> I agree totally Nice and Wavy, CHild of God do not sit back and think the signs are not here and therefore the Church is not ready and God is not coming yet. Thief means you won't know and the bible says that No man knoweth the day or the hour when the Lord shall return. With all the preaching and teaching and word that's out, he could come back tonight, even if he doesn't come back for the world he could be coming back for you or me.
> 
> It pays for us to be ready. I don't know what is going on but I do know something is stirring in the atmostphere. I believe God is getting things in order and is getting ready to set the ledger straight.
> 
> ...


 
ITA with this.  We must be ready now!

Blessings to you, dreamer26!


----------



## meka (Aug 24, 2007)

*Pastors Randy and Paula White to divorce..*

http://www.tbo.com/news/nationworld/MGBA6S84Q5F.html


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 24, 2007)

dreamer26 said:


> I agree totally Nice and Wavy, CHild of God do not sit back and think the signs are not here and therefore the Church is not ready and God is not coming yet. Thief means you won't know and the bible says that No man knoweth the day or the hour when the Lord shall return. With all the preaching and teaching and word that's out, he could come back tonight, even if he doesn't come back for the world he could be coming back for you or me.
> 
> It pays for us to be ready. I don't know what is going on but I do know something is stirring in the atmostphere. I believe God is getting things in order and is getting ready to set the ledger straight.
> 
> ...


 
I wonder how many more from TBN?  erplexed  Yes....we do indeed need to pray.


----------



## Ms Lala (Aug 24, 2007)

From working in the ministry of helps I see alot of times that leaders give out so much and don't always put enough back in (real time with God) to refill themselves and restore.  THis makes it difficult to resist the temptation of the enemy. And also like someone else mentioned they are so busy and not really spending time in relationship with others, including their spouse. Please, I am not blaming any leader for the situations that are happening in their lives but the enemy is busy and we as a body must resist and the enemy WILL flee.  I pray for my leaders and will continue to pray for them.  These things are unfortunate and I hope that people have not put these people on such a pedastal that it affects their own personal walk with God.  The enemy is attacking the whole family structure.  We can see it in the push for gay marriages and in all of these recent stories as well as the ones we don't hear about.  People we must pray as the first line of defense not the last one once things go wrong.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 24, 2007)

Ms Lala said:


> From working in the ministry of helps I see alot of times that leaders give out so much and don't always put enough back in (real time with God) to refill themselves and restore. THis makes it difficult to resist the temptation of the enemy. And also like someone else mentioned they are so busy and not really spending time in relationship with others, including their spouse. Please, I am not blaming any leader for the situations that are happening in their lives but the enemy is busy and we as a body must resist and the enemy WILL flee. I pray for my leaders and will continue to pray for them. These things are unfortunate and I hope that people have not put these people on such a pedastal that it affects their own personal walk with God. *The enemy is attacking the whole family structure. We can see it in the push for gay marriages and in all of these recent stories as well as the ones we don't hear about. People we must pray as the first line of defense not the last one once things go wrong.*




Thank you, mslala for saying this.  This is so true.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Aug 24, 2007)

Ms Lala said:


> From working in the ministry of helps I see alot of times that leaders give out so much and don't always put enough back in (real time with God) to refill themselves and restore.  THis makes it difficult to resist the temptation of the enemy. And also like someone else mentioned they are so busy and not really spending time in relationship with others, including their spouse. Please, I am not blaming any leader for the situations that are happening in their lives but the enemy is busy and we as a body must resist and the enemy WILL flee.  I pray for my leaders and will continue to pray for them.  These things are unfortunate and I hope that people have not put these people on such a pedastal that it affects their own personal walk with God.  The enemy is attacking the whole family structure.  We can see it in the push for gay marriages and in all of these recent stories as well as the ones we don't hear about.  People we must pray as the first line of defense not the last one once things go wrong.



Exactly! 'With man it's impossible, but with God, all things are possible.'


----------

